# 125gallons, mixed Malawi



## diamond_ cichlids (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi. I just wanted to share our tank...Comments are welcome.
a Cichlid Home - YouTube. :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice set up


----------

